# Took the plunge today



## Colt Man (Dec 3, 2008)

Thanks to tim at cyc. 

Got my self an 8oz bottle of ONR for show season, cant wait to give it a blast


----------



## Marchosias (Jan 27, 2011)

Let us know how you get on with it pal


----------



## WarioTBH (May 31, 2011)

Want to see before and after pictures!


----------



## dubstyle (Jun 13, 2007)

i've just tried CG Eco Smart wash for the first time and it is a little scary just spraying and wiping. it was very quick and gives it a great finish. i'll have to try ONR when this runs out


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

ONR not strictly waterless as the name suggests but i much prefer it to total waterless..:thumb:


----------

